# Pics of my 1-3 week old babies :) Color help?



## Jbean (Dec 7, 2015)

My two cockatiels, a hand tame mated pair I got about 6-7 months ago (Boo, a whiteface grey and Peach, a cinnamon pearl) had their 5-egg clutch hatch a couple weeks ago! All 5 babies are different colors and though they are being parent fed, I still handle them daily and their colors are finally starting to become clear! However, I'm not the greatest at genetics, so I'm going with my best guess on them, but if anyone knows for sure what color they'll be, or possibly if there's a way to tell gender, let me know  

First of all, a pic of mom and dad










And here's baby #1, 3 weeks old! Cinnamon grey baby, so sweet and loving already.










Baby #2, little bit under 3 weeks old. Whiteface pearl (guess!)










Baby #3, a Pearl (but I don't think Cinnamon like mom)










Baby #4, a whiteface lutino (albino), still pretty pink looking heehee 










And baby #5, the smallest, though parents are great and keep him/her very well fed  a Whiteface mutation, opening its eyes a bit already and dont think it will be albino but too early to tell more.











Yay babies :wf grey: :cinnamon pearl:

:cinnamon::tiel3:earl::wf lutino::tiel3:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, welcome to the forum! 

Omg, they're so gorgeous! Mum and Dad sure have some handsome genetics  I'm pretty sure you've got the mutations spot on! :thumbu:


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome!!
What a stunning clutch! They are all so beautiful and healthy! Good job to mum & dad, and you of course!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like dad is split cinnamon and lutino!!!

With that being the case, the only baby you can tell gender on right now is the lutino. She's a girl, because mom's not a visual. I think you pegged all the mutations pretty good here too!


----------

